# Sweater time!



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

So that nippy weather has finally shown its face here in FL this week, we'll see if it last but in the mean time I decided it was time to bust out the sweaters for the mutts.
Here are my girls Lucy am bull mix, Cheza APBT mix and Killa aka The Rat rat terrier mix









This is Koda the newest addition my Am bull puppy, he said if I put a matching pink sweater on him we were going to have some problems, so he got a nice size 5 boys long john shirt!









Feel free to post pics of you're guys in their winter wear, I'd love to see them!!! :woof::woof:


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Love Koda's thermals. LOL!

Here's Ecko in his hand me down sweater.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Love it! The girls look so cute in their matching sweaters! Koda is one handsome boy in his long johns. Shanna, I absolutely love Ecko's sweater. Now all he needs is a pair of coke-bottle glasses and a pocket protector and he'll be set for Halloween!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Omg Shanna, Ecko looks so cute. I love it on him!!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I'll see if I can find some glasses and have Dawn make a pocket protector. Great idea B! LOL!
He loves wearing clothes. 
Sadly my old dog that lived with my mom passed a couple of weeks back. 
Ecko is getting her hand me downs. He has a green one similar to this one and a hot pink Thunder Shirt.
I'll have to look into a toddler thermal for him next. I like the long sleeves on Koda.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Ya the thermals are great and keep the dog warm. Only problem with boys is you need to knot it tight at the belly so the don't pee on it.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

EckoMac said:


> I'll see if I can find some glasses and have Dawn make a pocket protector. Great idea B! LOL!
> He loves wearing clothes.
> Sadly my old dog that lived with my mom passed a couple of weeks back.
> Ecko is getting her hand me downs. He has a green one similar to this one and a hot pink Thunder Shirt.
> I'll have to look into a toddler thermal for him next. I like the long sleeves on Koda.


Awe! I'm so sorry for your loss! Can't wait to see what you and Dawn can put together for Ecko for his costume! Ices loves wearing clothes too, but can't stand it if I put a sweater on Roller, she'll chew it off him lol.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah, boys suck with clothes and pee. I make sure everything he has is washable. LOL!

I loved her, but she's not in pain anymore. I'm at peace with it now. Still sad every now and then. Thank you.

LMAO! Ices likes her mens neked. LOL!


----------



## DaysMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Wednesday ready for the cold







Molly snuggled up warm


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wait. It gets cold in Florida? What's cold? lol. Very cute. I have a sweater my Mom knitted for Mel but it hasn't been below 30 around me so we haven't needed it yet.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

DaysMomma how cute, thet look so cozy. 
Ames it was in the 30s tuesday night, but back up to high 60 low 70 today si sweaters came back off lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow!!! Chilly is right! So cute!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

OMG so cute!! all of them. Sully needs a cool sweater and some boots.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Odin will be getting a sweater/hoodie this year for sure! I just need some more monies first lol! 

LMAO @ Ecko!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

ames said:


> Wait. It gets cold in Florida? What's cold? lol.


Ha I was thinking the same thing, it's not even cold here yet.

Very cute sweaters, I love the matching girls.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

~StangChick~ said:


> OMG so cute!! all of them. Sully needs a cool sweater and some boots.


 make sureyou post pictures when you do!



Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Odin will be getting a sweater/hoodie this year for sure! I just need some more monies first lol!
> 
> LMAO @ Ecko!


Lol I got mine from wallie world $5 a pop 



GoingPostal said:


> Ha I was thinking the same thing, it's not even cold here yet.
> 
> Very cute sweaters, I love the matching girls.


 It was for round 24 hrs I got excited busted out the sweaters then practically had to put them up right away. Hey at least I got a cute pic outta it! Lol


----------

